

The perils and pitfalls of “patient-driven” clinical research - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/the-perils-of-patient-driven-clinical-research/

======
roguecoder
Autism "treatments" are different: they are not being chosen and administered
by the patient themselves. The ethics of doing something to someone else is
vastly different than the ethics of doing something to yourself.

I would argue that the negative results do exactly what the blogger would like
them to do: preventing other people from wasting their time on useless or
possibly-harmful things. More than that, they do it while involving patients
in the process, making it more likely that even the kooky patients will
listen.

Actually, I think it would be great to see some data on the reliability of
double-blind clinical trials and self-reports. Clinical trials certainly have
their own problems.

